

The Billion-Dollar Bet On Jet Tech That's Making Flying More Efficient - pedalpete
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danielfisher/2013/01/23/the-billion-dollar-bet-on-jet-tech-thats-making-flying-more-efficient/

======
D_Alex
Geared turbofans are not new and reasonably common - eg see link below. Not
sure what the innovation is...

[http://www.honeywell.com/sites/aero/Turbofans3_C67D99379-538...](http://www.honeywell.com/sites/aero/Turbofans3_C67D99379-5387-BE15-B14A-CEC340B87662_HBAD5694B-4CA1-AFC7-FFF9-80390091EFE5.htm)

